# Q&A: Audi Factory Test Driver Frank Stippler on R8 GRAND-AM Test



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*You’ve just help develop a new racing car – the Audi R8 GRAND-AM. How did the tests go?*
“We tested the new model for the first time at Daytona in December. We were in Florida again last weekend for the ‘Roar before the Rolex 24’, the official test day. quattro GmbH has designed and build a fascinating race car, which is completely different to the model seen in the GT3 series worldwide. It goes without saying that it is also very easy to handle for the customers.”

*What did you test at Daytona recently?*
“After the set-up had already been defined in December, it was all about the basic classification of the car. We started with a very small air intake restrictor. Afterwards we were granted more and more power. In this way we gradually moved forward. In a field of 33 GT cars the competition is, however, extremely tough. The other teams have a year more experience with the standard Continental tires.”

*In your opinion what impression did the Audi make at the first test in the GRAND-AM series?*
“The Audi R8 GRAND-AM was extremely well received. The series and also the APR and Oryx teams as first customers of Audi are delighted about this new car. quattro GmbH has opened another important field of activity. The USA is without doubt a very an important market.”


----------

